# How Long Should This Bit Last?



## bennybbc (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm building 2 bunk bed/desk combinations for my kids out
of kiln dried Douglas Fir 2x4's and 2x6's. I plan to joint and
plane the wood so all the demensions are identical and that
will leave the corners square and sharp. I'm going to round
the edges using a new Infinity 3/8" roundover bit. I've had
great luck with several Infinity bits and a couple of their
saw blades and I've found them to last longer than any other
brand I've used, even Whiteside bits. I roughly calculated 
that between the two bed/desks there will be about 950
linear feet of edges to round. That's a lot to ask of one
bit even in a relatively soft wood but I've never used a bit
that much on one kind of wood. Any guesses, (educated
or otherwise) as to how many feet I might expect to get
out of a very high quality bit? I plan to use a diamond hone
on the bit but that won't make a bit last for ever. I also 
expect to run through the occassional knot. The owner
of Infinity didn't know how many feet I should expect but 
he did think that 950' might be too much and suggested 
that I buy 2. No kidding... ;~} Actually, I've talked to 
this guy before and he seems like an honest businessman
so I doubt that he was just trying to build up my order.
Considering how expensive wood is these days I'm already
spending a lot on the beds so I'm just trying to save almost
$30 on the extra bit if possible. Thanks for any info provided.

Bruce
Redding, Ca.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I think in a softer wood that you should not need more than one bit. I have a 3/4 straight bit that I have plowed many, many dados in MDF, which is much more damaging to bits, and it still cuts very well. Keep a steady feed rate, keep the bit free of pitch, and give it a quick touch-up with your hone when your cut starts to bog down and you should be OK. Remember heat is the enemy, give your bit and your router a chance to cool off.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Bruce,, I ran about 1000 feet of this molding pictured below,,, with a No name bit I got off ebay,,,, for just a few bucks,,, It was just one that came in a big set,,,, it was cutting red oak, and when I finished making what I needed,,,, the last moldings could not be picked out from the first ones I made,,, I would think you should have no problem with your round over bit,,


----------

